# Route Spain



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Undecided whether to take the Ap8/68 from Junc.10 San Sebastian to Miranda del Ebro, or the E5/N1. Last year we went on the motorway, but Michelin and Autoroute suggest the other way. Any advice?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

The main road, as opposed to the motorway, will be slower, sometimes not even dual carriageway, and will go through towns and villages. Thetre will be roundabouts and side roads and junctions. It will have more interesting sights to see/places to stop, there will be no charges.

Iit will however be a good road surface, but get behind a convoy of HGV, avoiding tolls, and you may take days!


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> Undecided whether to take the Ap8/68 from Junc.10 San Sebastian to Miranda del Ebro, or the E5/N1. Last year we went on the motorway, but Michelin and Autoroute suggest the other way. Any advice?


Mike,

We don't take the A8 motorway to Bilbao the road gets very congested, We find it a lot better to take the Pamplona road A15 and turn off at Irurtzun and follow the Burgos/Vitoria signs.

This route is motorway/dual carriageway toll free all the way and the A15 is very scenic.

Don


----------



## MIKEJ (Apr 10, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> MIKEJ said:
> 
> 
> > Undecided whether to take the Ap8/68 from Junc.10 San Sebastian to Miranda del Ebro, or the E5/N1. Last year we went on the motorway, but Michelin and Autoroute suggest the other way. Any advice?
> ...


Don
Thanks for info-very helpful. Is there any particular reason you favour the A15 to Irurtzun as opposed to the N1 as recommended by Michelin and Autotoute?
MikeJ


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

MIKEJ said:


> Don Madge said:
> 
> 
> > MIKEJ said:
> ...


Mike,

We started using the A15 when the NI was still single carriageway.

We tried the road again two years ago and although the road works were finished it was still crowded with trucks and the road is not as well engineered as the A15.

The N1 also goes over the Porte de Etxegarate although dual carriage way the bends can be difficult with the slow moving trucks trying to pass the even slower ones.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

